# AudiBMW.com Racing Scores another win !!! Video



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.box.net/public/static/fri6pn5bb1.wmv
This past weekend at the 100th Anniversary of the Giants Despair Hill Climb in PA.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: AudiBMW.com Racing Scores another win !!! Video (s4racing06)*

Awesome man. Thanks for sharing.


----------

